

Show HN: Should I keep building this collaborative storytelling game? - eremzeit
http://beatwrit.com

======
hawkharris
I really like the concept and layout. So, to answer your question, I'd
definitely encourage you to keep building it. Two minor points of technical
feedback: (1) Why did you feature a typo "you're (sic)" on the front page?
Maybe I'm missing a subtle joke, but it seemed like a mistake; (2) When I
click the "more" link below some of the writing snippets on the front page,
I'm getting a blank white div. Also, the welcome lightbox pops up every time I
go back to the home page.

Hope it doesn't seem like I'm being too critical. Just took the time to give a
little feedback because I'm a big fan of the idea.

------
eremzeit
There are a ton of obvious fixes and small improvements, but do you find the
overall concept to be something you could come back to?

And yes, it's realllly slow right now. It wasn't like that when I stopped
messing with it 2 years ago.

